# Heating a B Dubia colony in a rubbermaid tub



## FilliamHMuffman (Dec 16, 2007)

I finally got around to ordering some supplies from blapticadubia.com and should be setting up my colony in much better digs (and food!) by the end of the week.  I've got a 14g Rubbermaid tub to set things up in, and from what I understand that's a good size to work with.  Here's my question: I need to heat them.  The laundry room where I keep them is only keeping them at about 70 degrees or so.  I thought about getting a space heater for them, but I'm wondering if a heating pad would be safe on the plastic.  I think it would be much better on my electric bill, and cost about the same as a space heater.

Also, would I put it on the bottom, or on the side?


----------



## scolex (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a smaller tub (3-5gallons) with a heatmate under it, but the only difference is I use a thermostat on the heatmat so it doesn't get to hot. I check the temp. on the inside, and adjust when needed. I shoot for around 80deg give or take a little.


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a tub, dunno quart size but its 20" long and 12" wide, I use a heat mat 11x11" and it keeps the inside a nice 85 degrees ambient.  The mat is also under the hotel I have constructed so they can choose where to go.  Only area not heated is the food area, the 8" on the other side.  Be careful of certain heat mats, the sick on variety for glass tanks can burn plastic.  
Something like this is what you need.  It's basically heat tape.  
http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=1226


----------



## vvx (Dec 16, 2007)

scolex said:


> I use a smaller tub (3-5gallons) with a heatmate under it, but the only difference is I use a thermostat on the heatmat so it doesn't get to hot. I check the temp. on the inside, and adjust when needed. I shoot for around 80deg give or take a little.


3-5 gallon seems pretty small. How many roaches can you keep in something that size?


----------



## scolex (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry my bad, I was just guessing. It is like 6"H 12"w and around 24" long. More like 7.4 gallons. I keep right now in there about 24 with a few babies. Plenty of hides, a little aspen for the babies to hide in on one side. I put the heat mat in the middle for it is only 6"X 3" plent of cool spots on the sides.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 17, 2007)

I keep mine in a tub similar to this and heat it with a heat lamp. I cut a hole on one side of the lid and tape screen to both sides.


----------



## johnharper (Dec 17, 2007)

I will soon too have a roach colony going do you think I could heat their tub with a fish aqurium heater or do you think they would climb up wire coming out of the tub? Is the heat pads safe for plastic?

John


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 17, 2007)

I used a tub exactly like that, an 18 gallon colored sterilite tub.  The texture on the inside of the wall was rough enough for the babies and juvies to climb it, which I saw one doing a month or two after putting them in there.  If your fingernails scrape along the side, their tarsal hooks can probably grab onto it.  Adult's couldn't, too heavy.  Put them in a real slick clear sterilite and used black felt to cover the walls to keep it dark.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 18, 2007)

I had that problem as well, I put two strips of smooth packing tape in the container and problem solved.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Dec 18, 2007)

johnharper said:


> I will soon too have a roach colony going do you think I could heat their tub with a fish aqurium heater or do you think they would climb up wire coming out of the tub? Is the heat pads safe for plastic?
> 
> John


All of the aquarium heaters that I know of will either shut off or explode out of water.


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 18, 2007)

johnharper said:


> I will soon too have a roach colony going do you think I could heat their tub with a fish aqurium heater or do you think they would climb up wire coming out of the tub? Is the heat pads safe for plastic?
> 
> John


I answered this question before you even asked it in the second reply.  



> Be careful of certain heat mats, the stick on variety for glass tanks can burn plastic.
> Something like this is what you need. It's basically heat tape.
> http://www.reptilesupply.com/product...oducts_id=1226


----------



## FilliamHMuffman (Dec 19, 2007)

Snake_Eyes said:


> I keep mine in a tub similar to this and heat it with a heat lamp. I cut a hole on one side of the lid and tape screen to both sides.


I'm leaning towards the Heat Lamp solution as I think that it will still be more economical than a space heater, plus a heat lamp is MUCH cheaper than a heating pad.

My order should be here tomorrow, and I'll go and get the screening this weekend.


----------

